# Thermapen open box sale- $69



## Kyle (Jan 20, 2012)

I love my Thermapen and this is a good deal. To get the discount price you must follow this link. 

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/splashproof_thermapen_open_box_sale.html

*Please note I have ZERO affiliation with Thermoworks other than being a satisfied customer. I am simply trying to pass along a good deal on a product that might interest the members here. If this posting violates the site rules, please remove the post. As far as I know, Thermapens are only available on the Thermoworks site and Amazon, so this shouldn't be stepping on any of our vendors' toes.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice deal, thanks for posting!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 20, 2012)

ooo tempting beyond tempting. I really don't need to spend a surprise $70, but man this would be handy at work. 

And home...

aaaarrrrgggh


----------



## schanop (Jan 20, 2012)

Love my Thermapen, and their mini handheld with armour probe make monitoring roast in a close hood bbqs and easy task; not a talking remote one, but nice.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thermapens are great, worth the cash for sure.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 20, 2012)

All I can say is: buy it. There is something innately satisfying with buying something that you know is the best and will last. This is one of those products.

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 20, 2012)

I love mine so much that I gave them to my siblings for Xmas a year ago!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. Picked up a couple to have for gifts to family members later in the year :cool2:


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, just grabbed one.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2012)

This is really tempting, I have been wanting one for quite some time. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 20, 2012)

If you have ever even thought about it, this is the time to jump on it! They really do change the way that your meat comes out! (so to speak!)


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 20, 2012)

Spike speaketh the truth. And it is nice to have a 'pen' that you trust to use outside of just meat. I use mine for oil and milk for cheese curd too. Also, when I dropped mine and the casing cracked, they replaced it with no questions asked even though I told them it was my fault. 

k.


----------



## ColinCB (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh man. I really want this.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I've been using a crappy one for so long, but $70!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 20, 2012)

Believe me, it is cheap at twice the price!! You have no idea how much these things help your outcomes. There is no comparison.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 20, 2012)

ColinCB said:


> Oh man. I really want this.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> I've been using a crappy one for so long, but $70!


Yeah. Kinda like a knife for $300, a cutting board for $175, an enameled cast iron pot for $250, etc.

And not many people who have ponied up for that stuff have regretted it.

Had my wife buy me a thermapen for x-mas a couple years ago. Bought her another one to use for baking a year later. Both well worth it.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 20, 2012)

I use mine as a rectal thermometer. 

k.

Edit: just kidding.


----------



## ColinCB (Jan 20, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Yeah. Kinda like a knife for $300, a cutting board for $175, an enameled cast iron pot for $250, etc.
> 
> And not many people who have ponied up for that stuff have regretted it.
> 
> Had my wife buy me a thermapen for x-mas a couple years ago. Bought her another one to use for baking a year later. Both well worth it.





SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

You're bringing back bad memories!

Maybe I'll pony up the cash. 

Actually, my last thermometer died in a vat of sugar windows for my gingerbread house.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 21, 2012)

I love mine. Gave one to my father for Christmas this year. May need to get a few more for upcoming birthdays etc. 

What color/s are people ordering? Mine's white, but I like that dark green.


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 21, 2012)

wish it didnt cost 100 once shipping was added on!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 21, 2012)

jm2hill said:


> wish it didnt cost 100 once shipping was added on!


That's a good reason to buy two, as shipping is the same! Maybe you could split an order with a fellow Toronto KKF member?

Ordered a yellow one and a pink one, as one will probably go to my mom (so my wife and I can use it when we cook at her house 
), and the pink one for my 15-year-old niece, who is trying to learn how to cook despite my sister's best efforts to train her to be a princess :lol2:


----------



## shankster (Jan 21, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> That's a good reason to buy two, as shipping is the same! Maybe you could split an order with a fellow Toronto KKF member?
> 
> Ordered a yellow one and a pink one, as one will probably go to my mom (so my wife and I can use it when we cook at her house
> ), and the pink one for my 15-year-old niece, who is trying to learn how to cook despite my sister's best efforts to train her to be a princess :lol2:



Did the math..still works out to $88.00 U.S(not sure what the exchange rate is Can vs U.S $).Still better than $100.00 +


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 21, 2012)

shankster said:


> Did the math..still works out to $88.00 U.S(not sure what the exchange rate is Can vs U.S $).Still better than $100.00 +


Not a bad deal, as the new ones had been selling to US customers for $99 + $6/ shipping until the recent $10 price drop.


----------



## mano (Jan 22, 2012)

The initial outlay doesn't make sense:_ *$70 for a thermometer?!* _ But after using it you forget how much it costs and just look at it as one of your absolute best kitchen tools.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, got one


----------



## MarleyMan (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up, I have been wanting one of these for a couple years now ever since I saw one.

Too good of a deal to pass up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ColinCB (Jan 23, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger. Oh man.


----------



## shankster (Feb 3, 2012)

To all my Canadian brothers and sisters(not sure if this applies to U.S facebook users),Ace Bakery(on facebook)has a special offer for their "friends" 3 second Thermapen $70.00 +HST(not sure about shipping it said $0.00 just before checkout) limited quantities.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 4, 2012)

shankster said:


> To all my Canadian brothers and sisters(not sure if this applies to U.S facebook users),Ace Bakery(on facebook)has a special offer for their "friends" 3 second Thermapen $70.00 +HST(not sure about shipping it said $0.00 just before checkout) limited quantities.


Is this different form a regular thermapen?


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 4, 2012)

shankster said:


> To all my Canadian brothers and sisters(not sure if this applies to U.S facebook users),Ace Bakery(on facebook)has a special offer for their "friends" 3 second Thermapen $70.00 +HST(not sure about shipping it said $0.00 just before checkout) limited quantities.


Is this different from a regular thermapen?

Anyways I ordered 2 before they run out...haha..buy first ask questions later.


----------



## shankster (Feb 5, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Is this different from a regular thermapen?
> 
> Anyways I ordered 2 before they run out...haha..buy first ask questions later.



Good move! Not sure if these are different from the regular thermapens,can't see why they would be though.Are you in Canada or the U.S?


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm in Toronto! I bought one and quickly decided to double up on the order just in case someone else wants one down the road or *knocks wood* I lose or break it.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## shankster (Feb 5, 2012)

Were there any shipping charges involved or just regular Canada post?


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 5, 2012)

Also, i was not charged HST. Payment was just for $70 flat...I'm also confused whether its shipping included or not. I wrote on their facebook page asking if it was going to be shipped or we should pick it up?


----------



## shankster (Feb 5, 2012)

No HST!! I better hurry up and order one fast.Hope they have some left..For $70.00 I'll drive to their shop no problem


----------



## shankster (Feb 5, 2012)

Done and done...what a great deal! Finally facebook pays off..


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 5, 2012)

The thing is that its not a real online shop so we could all be sending payments even if there are no stock left. But I don't think it will be any problem to get refund if there is no stock.


----------



## shankster (Feb 5, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> The thing is that its not a real online shop so we could all be sending payments even if there are no stock left. But I don't think it will be any problem to get refund if there is no stock.



Like you said"buy first ask questions later" Too good of a deal not to jump on it right away.
Don't see any problems if there's none in stock.they'll just reverse the charges me thinks..Nothing ventured..nothing gained..


----------



## shankster (Feb 5, 2012)

"Thanks for the heads up"
No problem,just tryin to pay it forward,so to speak..


----------



## shankster (Feb 5, 2012)

They're also selling a MAC Superior 10.5" bread knife for $80.00 +hst shipping incl.. good deal as well


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hadn't checked this thread before, but the Thermapen is one of those 'no regret' investments, definitely worth it. 

Stefan


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Kyle,
Been meaning to thank you for the heads-up, I hand't been checking the email I give out for these types of offers. I would have missed out! Got mine last week. Orange: so I can spot it in my drawer-o-crap.


----------



## shankster (Feb 7, 2012)

Just received my brand new(not refurbished) super-fast Thermapen in the mail! What a great deal! Got a red one,$70.00 CAN,no shipping or taxes.If you live in Canada check out Ace Bakery on Facebook,limited quantities so act fast...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> Hey Kyle,
> Been meaning to thank you for the heads-up, I hand't been checking the email I give out for these types of offers. I would have missed out! Got mine last week. Orange: so I can spot it in my drawer-o-crap.



I'm glad you were able to grab one, it was too good of a deal not to share.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 7, 2012)

Indeed. I don't use mine too often but well worth the price for how it works when I want it to. I use it quite a bit when grilling; it helps ensure i don't keep the lid open longer than I have to.


----------



## GLE1952 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great buy!
They still have some, my order was just accepted.

Glen


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Got one of these too, love all the heads up. Green for me.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone else get Thermapen e-mails?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 15, 2012)

I get them, but don't think I received the email about the 'seconds'


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 15, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Hadn't checked this thread before, but the Thermapen is one of those 'no regret' investments, definitely worth it.
> 
> Stefan



Agree. That and a vitamix.

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 17, 2012)

Got mine already, granted it was one state over. Seems nice, can't wait to use it this weekend.


----------

